# Black East Indie Ducks



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any Black East Indie ducks? How do you like them?

I just love the look of them and would love to know if they make good pets.


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

I had some BEI's and they were wonderful, friendly ducks. Not too big either. One was victim to a hawk attack and the other I gave to a friend with other BEI's. Right now we only have Mandarin ducks and they are very pretty and small, easy keepers too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! Do you have to worry about them flying off?


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

Ours did not but we did get them as day-old ducklings. Adults or Juveniles even may not be able to be free-ranged.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm hoping to get them as ducklings if I get some. I want to be able to free range any ducks that I get so I can get rid of the slugs, bugs & pests that we don't want around.


----------

